# Feature of the month selections discriminating?



## aquarian1252004 (Mar 22, 2005)

I just wanted to know why it seems as though majority of the monthly 

features are relaxed heads (no disrespect to them). I have seen so many 

albums of natural hair girls that deserve to be recongnized, honored, and 

featured as well. For instance Bublnbrnsuga, their are so many others. I 

suggest alternating one month relaxed, next month natural. Natural girls need 

inspiration too!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 23, 2005)

We have been receiving a lot of complaints lately about no natural FOM's. I can name 5 beautiful natural heads of hair that have been featured right off the top of my head. (Nay, Sweetcocoa, Den1, AFashionSlave, Irresistable)I am sure there are others if I go take a look!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 23, 2005)

I am sure that the texturized ladies feel like they are not being represented fully either.

I don't see why there has to be such a division between natural and relaxed. When I look at all this beautiful hair here on this board that's all I see are beautiful heads of hair whether natural or relaxed.


----------



## deedabug (Mar 23, 2005)

i agree DSD...im natural and i dont feel underepresented....but the idea of having 1 natural, and 1 relaxed or texturized each mth sounds ok....but may be a lot of work for moderators unless we as members were allowed to vote....


----------



## pookeylou (Mar 23, 2005)

I like how another hair forum that I frequent does it:

The *creator* of the site shows the guidelines and then makes the choice. 
The choices are always diverse: locks, loose hair, long time natural (it's a natural hair forum) new natural, some have long hair, some wear it short.  Either way the choices are always helpful, diverse choices.

One thing I appreciate about this site...the members here are very good about "shoutin out" someone's hair that looks good.  Whether they are a "member of the month" or not.  

One thing I wish is that you could see under the member name if they were a former "member of the month".


----------



## CurlyCrly (Mar 23, 2005)

I wish they'd include the feature of the month's username in the links so that we can go right to that person's _feature story_ later if we want.  I made this suggestion a while ago. Maybe it wasn't a good suggestion???


----------



## aquarian1252004 (Mar 23, 2005)

Like I said I am not trying to disrespect ANYONE, nor am I trying to create a DIVISION. I just feel everyone should be represented EQUALLY. Natural, texturized, relaxed, whatever we all need to be ENCOURAGED by someone with our hair "type" that has been successful with their journey. That is all I am saying I am not trying to start a HAIR WAR!


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 30, 2005)

*I don't see any discrimination with the FOTMs.  It's very diverse to me.  There's relaxed, natural, and transitioners represented and different hair types and different lengths.  There just happen to be more relaxed hair on this board than other types.    Check out every single feature of the month starting from 2003 and forward and you'll see the diversity. *


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 2, 2005)

Is there going to be a FOTM for April?


----------



## Country gal (Apr 2, 2005)

Pookey- That is a wonderful idea. I think it is a priviledge to be chosen as the FOTM. I think it would be great to see this title under their screen name.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 2, 2005)

sbaker said:
			
		

> Pookey- That is a wonderful idea. I think it is a priviledge to be chosen as the FOTM. I think it would be great to see this title under their screen name.


I agree! ...and have a link to their FOTM page in their profile too!


----------

